# Fancy smoker paint jobs



## howufiga (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know how many of you guys watch pitmasters on TLC, but hte cool smoke guy has an awesome smoker.  Calls it the smokevette or something like that.  What kind of paint are they using for those fancy smokers?  Anyone know?


----------



## badfrog (Jan 15, 2010)

my guess is powder coated.


----------



## howufiga (Jan 15, 2010)

You'd need an oven for that right?  Not something you could do at home for a large smoker?


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 15, 2010)

Powder coat paint is a dry paint that you have to apply a static electric charge to the metal to be painted for the paint particles to stick to it.  Then they heat it so that it hardens.  I'm sure it's more difficult than that, but that's what I was lead to believe.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powder_coating

But yes, I saw that episode too.  And it was powder coated.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 15, 2010)

If you have a large enough oven, you could powder coat something that size. I powder coat several items that I use in my auto parts business, but most of them are small and I use a simple household elelctric oven.


----------



## jcsturgeon (Jan 15, 2010)

The smoker you saw was built by jambo pits look on gis wed sit and he got specs on trailers and i beleive he says that the paint is from sherwin williams! 1500 paint. i contacted them and they call it sherQ paint look into it. that guy from cool smokes which he named the pit "smokevette", to his pit to his local paint and body shop and had it repainted for the the compition a few episodes back.


----------



## badfrog (Jan 17, 2010)

powder coating is REALLY easy! I have been painting cars, planes, helicopters, horse trailers, jeeps.... for years! I got my first powder coating setup about 6 yrs ago while building a jeep project...it really is as simple as Dude describes and the finish is tough as nails. as long as whatever you are powdercoating is VERY clean (I beadblast everything) its almost hard to mess up. Eastman is the company I bought my gun from (about $100) and also where I by all my powder from.


----------

